# Bathroom Vent In Ceiling Vent Won't Shut



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone action ,

As I was prepping the camper for our last trip of the season this past weekend, the annual Thanksgiving trip to Hatteras, I noticed that the bathroom vent lid was not completely closed. I went into the camper and tried to crank it the rest of the way down and found that the crank would not go any further.

I got up on the roof and noticed that the bar that slides up and down when opening and closing the vent is not aligned with the bar that holds the crank. I tried, not too hard to realign this but did not have much success.

Has anyone else had this problem? I have always wanted MaxxAir vent covers, however I still think I need to fix the vent lid so that it will close completely. Can I replace just the lid, or just the crank mechanism? It appears that the crank mechanism is pop riveted to the vent frame which would make removal and replacement a little tricky.

Any thoughts?

Thanks and its great to be back on the board!!

Jason


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm can't say for sure, but if you find it's FUBAR i have a complete vent & maxxair cover that i'll sell cheap. I installed a 2nd AC unit it my bedroon vent last year & now have no use for the entire vent or maxxair cover. My camper is a 05 29fbhs


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Hmm can't say for sure, but if you find it's FUBAR i have a complete vent & maxxair cover that i'll sell cheap. I installed a 2nd AC unit it my bedroon vent last year & now have no use for the entire vent or maxxair cover. My camper is a 05 29fbhs
> [snapback]65993[/snapback]​


Dark Green DMax

Hang on to that idea! I'll try to PM you from home tonight!!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason that's odd. Does the plastic look deformed at all? If it worked at first and not now I wonder if somehow things have shifted on the camper. Are you under warranty still? If so I'd let the dealer fix it right now, then add the cover later. That way if they need to do anything to the roof you have your backside covered.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy,

I didn't really think about the 'roof shifting' idea. I am not under warranty any longer, Sept. 15 was the end of the "bumper to bumper", but maybe this would fall under the 12 year roof warranty!? I may call the dealer and see what they say.

The vent has worked fine previously, it really looks like the plastic has become warped or something. However, that wouldn't explain the twisted mechanism thing. Unless the plastic becoming warped was able to torque the flimsy metal bar out of whack.

Thanks for the idea.

Jason

PS. Please forgive me for all the highly technical jargon!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason I wonder if at any point the vent was left open when you traveled. That might explain the deformed plastic. I think you can get replacement parts for those items that are bent and replace things yourself. Dealer should be able to help you out, if not there are a few online places. I'm not sure if CW will sell them or not. Doesn't sound like the main rim/frame is bent, that's the only part that would require dealing with the roof seal.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Y-Guy,

I am sitting here, obviously, thinking the same thing. I do think that there may have been a time when I drove the 4 miles from my home to the storage place with the vent open. I am not sure, but I think I did.

I will still call and see what I can get from the dealer in terms of advice and replacement parts. I don't see anyway to just replace the metal arm and plastic, unfortunately I think I'll have to replace the whole thing, which will terrify me. I don't want to remove the metal liner and all like you did on your MaxxAir Vent Fan install. I'm scared I'd screw something up!!!

Thanks for the help!! Good to hear from you!

Jason

Go Seahawks!! Shawn Alexander is on my fantasy team, he's carrying the load for me!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck Jason I think those parts are replaceable... but dealer will know for sure.

Yeah the Squawks are doing good this year, though I am still a KC Chiefs fan but when it comes to football its college ball for me! Best of all my Ducks are going bowling and if I'm lucky I get to go too!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The metal parts and all that other techno stuff do come out of the vent.
I had mine taken apart to add a fan in the living area. Once you take out the 4 screws from the inside, you'll see how it comes apart. If I remember correctly, the metal bar snaps out.
At any rate, you can do it all from inside and never bother the roof seal.
Even if you had to buy a complete replacement vent to get parts from, I don't think they are that much.

edit: the complete replacement is 39 bucks at CW. 
49 with a fan included.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Katrina,

Thanks for the cost info.!! I guess $39 isn't too bad!? I will go to my dealer and see if maybe he/she/they can help me out on the price a little, we'll see. Maybe those MaxxAir Covers will make it under the Christmas tree, for my wife of course, I only want the best for her!! I'll be glad to install them for her as well, no additional charge!









Y-Guy,

I heard today that maybe the Ducks will play Va Tech in a bowl game! That might be bad for the Ducks, a Hokie is a mean bird!!!

Jason


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I had one on my old Springdale that did that. It would bind up when closing but would open fine. If I recall correctly the bar that's fastened to the plastic lid was the culprit on mine. It was slightly bent and I gently straightened it with 2 pairs of pliers and it worked fine after that. I used to tow my Outback with the vents open 1/4 of the way before I put the Maxairs on and I never had any problems with mine. Of course it's much safer with the maxairs. With your camper being so new you'd be surprised how flexible the plastic lids are but I'd still be careful with any adjustments. Did you get in the drum while you were here at Thanksgiving?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I heard today that maybe the Ducks will play Va Tech in a bowl game! That might be bad for the Ducks, a Hokie is a mean bird!!!


Tough team but the Ducks have played a lot better than anyone expected this year. We have our hotel booked, friends have season tickets and put in for 4... we we're just waiting till Sunday's BCS. If USC lost to UCLA we're toast and we'll end up in some 3rd tier bowl... so go USC!


----------

